# What motherboard can even support 16 or 32GB?



## sandlotje89

So as most have noticed, Newegg has begun selling a couple variations of the 4GB G.Skill sticks.  I did a quick Power Search under the mobo section specifying only boards that would support the 16 or 32GB amounts.  It came up with one ABIT board and one JetWay.  What I'm wondering is why haven't other companies that are more "mainstream" adopted this?  Maybe my expectations are just a year too early.  

Not that anyone really needs that much memory for a DT comp, but it's nice to imagine the possibilities.


----------



## Gareth

My motherboard supports 32GB RAM, ECS A770AM or something like that .


----------



## porterjw

> What I'm wondering is why haven't other companies that are more "mainstream" adopted this? Maybe my expectations are just a year too early.



You answered your own question Amounts that high are no where even close to becoming mainstream. Currently, 2 GB is still more than enough for most users, 3-4 GB is _required_ for a small percentage (others have it just to brag) and anything over 4 GB is all but pointless for 99% of personal users out there. Even with technology increasing the way it does, I don't foresee an absolute need for such high amounts anytime within the next 3-4 years.


----------



## StrangleHold

About all of Gigabyte AM2/AM2+ boards support up to 16gb. But anything above 4gb is a waste of money unless under extreme circumstances.


----------



## sandlotje89

Yeah, I figured the reason was because of the uselessness of it all at this point in time; I just wanted to see the opinions of others, I suppose.  My question was spawned more out of sarcasm and skepticism, rather than "literalism".


----------



## Respital

The only motherboard i can think of is the...

Intel BOXD5400XS Dual LGA 771 Skulltrail D5400XS Extended ATX Motherboard - Retail 
Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121330
Price: $619.99


----------



## realmike15

from what i've heard 4gigs is nice for vista.  if you're still on xp though, 2 gigs will usually suit ya.


----------

